# Cat show for moggies :)



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I've always thought it'd be fun to try a cat show.

Are there any categories for moggies?  Gus is obviously not a pedigree but he's so laid back I reckon he wouldn't mind it!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

All cat shows have a non pedigree/pet pedigree section


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh! Maybe I should see if I could enter my boy!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

As long as his vaccs are up to date and he is neutered if over 6 months old give it a go.


----------

